# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Η αξιοπιστία των Οδηγιών στα Ελληνικά

## abscanary

Πήρα προχθές ένα Σπρέι εξωπαρασίτων και διαβάζοντας τις οδηγίες στα Ελληνικά και τα Αγγλικά μου δημιουργήθηκαν σοβαρές απορίες για αυτό που λέμε "Οδηγίες στα Ελληνικά". Το προϊόν είναι το ακόλουθο:

beaphar birdspray

Παραθέτω τα αντίστοιχα αποσπάσματα από το Αγγλικό και το Ελληνικό κείμενο:

"Do not treat birds with hatched young, birds younger than three months or birds with serious skin disorders", 

"Μην κουράρετε πτηνά που επωάζουν, πτηνά μικρότερα του ενός μηνός ή πτηνά με σοβαρές διαταραχές"

Η οδηγία εδώ έχει τρία σκέλη. Καταφέραμε να έχουμε ασυμφωνία και στα τρία σκέλη.   ::  Υπάρχουν άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα "οδηγιών στα Ελληνικά"; Αν υπάρχουν καλό είναι να τα εντοπίζουμε και να τα αναφέρουμε εδώ, για να αποφύγουμε τις δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.

----------


## vicky_ath

Βλεποντας κατι τετοιο δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω...να γελασω κ να κοροιδεψω ή να προβληματιστω??Μαλλον κ τα 2..
Μα καλα, τι νοημα εχει να δινονται διαφορετικες οδηγιες?Αυτο δειχνει νομιζω την πληρη αδιαφορια των φαρμακευτικων εταιρειων!  ::

----------

